# We missed a shot at Early Boykins



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archi...end_boykins_and_hodge_to_milwaukee_for_blake/

I think Boykins could have fit in well with the Suns. What do the Nuggets see in Steve Blake? Boykins played well for them.

I think we could have easily beat the Bucks offer without giving up anyone in our top 8.

Thoughts?


----------



## More (Sep 3, 2006)

Question from ignorance: Does any Suns fun regret not keeping Sergio Rodriguez? I think he couldve been a good backup for Nash + learned from him a lot.


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

I wish the Suns would have keep Sergio...


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

That was a GREAT trade for the Nuggets, They need a player who will keep his mind on distributing the ball, strictly.

AI, JR and Melo will score, AI will get his 6-8 apg, but Blake is better court vision. He'll end up being a Brevin Knight type player. He can score, but not well, but he is an amazing passer.

But Boykins would have been awesome for us. We could have actually had a 9 or 10 player rotation with him.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Man we could've gotten him cheap. He would've made the 8 man rotation for sure, and reduced Nash's minutes from a career high. (*sigh*)

Anyways, anyone hear about David Beckham? 5 years for 250 million in contracts/commercial endorsements with the LA Galaxy. Insane. That's a million a week, and about $1.60 per second!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

somejewishdude said:


> Man we could've gotten him cheap. He would've made the 8 man rotation for sure, and reduced Nash's minutes from a career high. (*sigh*)
> 
> Anyways, anyone hear about David Beckham? 5 years for 250 million in contracts/commercial endorsements with the LA Galaxy. Insane. That's a million a week, and about $1.60 per second!



Yeah, I was shocked about that too. But I heard it's just a 5 yr/51 million dollar deal, and he can earn up to 250 million. Not sure exactly how someone can make up to that for endorsements, unless he is whoring his wife off or something.


p.s I'm soooo worried about the Colts this weekend


----------

